
Gooster, Facebooks new “off the beaten track” discovery chatbot is now in Beta - donnybananas
https://m.me/goosterapp
======
donnybananas
We recently released Gooster, an A.I powered chatbot, giving travelers most
relevant and off the beaten track tips, tricks, events and recommendations on
the go. We're live in Amsterdam, Berlin and Tel Aviv and we'd love to get some
feedback. You guys rock! Thanks in advance

